# 3 for 11 for May



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

We are 3 for 7 in the past two days on the Laguna Madre, lost one over 150 yesterday, the rest 70-120. Not seeing many fish on top but marking quite a few on the Bottom Machine, 3 bites on Pops and the rest on shad. My boat is 3 for 11 for May. Also have caught 3 Snook over 25 inches including an 11lber and have lost 2 in the past two days over 10 lbs. I've got some awesome video that I will post up when I get back home.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Awesome job. Good luck on the rest of the Summer.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

What? No Permit....LOL... Fantastic job ....... Looks like the Snook are getting bigger and healthier


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Where did you catch the tarpon? Any inshore ocean yet?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u always have great pics--thanks i really enjoy them--i hope to hook my first tarpon this summer--ill be down to galveston the week ent of the 23rd this month--hope the **** are in by then--i hopin to rent a beach house fer a week end of august fish every day till my gills turn white


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Snook are over rated who would want to catch one of those. : )


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

haparks said:


> fish every day till my gills turn white


That's exactly what you'll have to do, LOL. Good luck on the quest.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

CTR0022 said:


> Snook are over rated who would want to catch one of those. : )


yeah...Whats even more overrated is a Snook and a Tarpon (100+) in the same day...In TEXAS....haha...

I'm sorry for your mishaps on the 2 bigger snook...I'm only one man......Looking forward to the Browns...

BTW...I think you started the Curse...my client lost a 9-10 lb Snook within the First 3-5 Casts this morning...haha...


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Casey Ryan caught this one yesterday around 5pm...Lost one before this one around 180 (ate through the leader)...4 for 14 in 2007....


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

they just keep piling up ... Good work son...It must be tough fishing 14 days straigh catching Giant Tarpon and 10+ pound snook. Can you include a few more landmarks in your photos. A back drop of coastline always helps improves the photograph....LOL


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That last one is a hoss. Have you seen any other big ones in the schools this year?


----------



## kessner (Nov 8, 2006)

*Looks Familiar*



david said:


> they just keep piling up ... Good work son...It must be tough fishing 14 days straigh catching Giant Tarpon and 10+ pound snook. Can you include a few more landmarks in your photos. A back drop of coastline always helps improves the photograph....LOL


I know where your at. I recognize that water.


----------

